# American citizen, working offshore. Living in Canada? Taxes? Need Visa?



## hyperonexperience (May 17, 2013)

I am an American citizen with an opportunity to work offshore for a non-american non-canadian company. All my taxes from where I will be working (all over the world) will be taken care of by my company, however I am responsible for the taxes where I permanently reside. I currently plan to live in the Pacific Northwest of the USA, but I had always wanted to live in BC. I understand it is very expensive but I think it'll be well worth it considering I am an avid downhill biker.

I will at most be off for 6 weeks, but usually 5 weeks on 5 weeks off.

In the US, I have to claim oversea income unless I am out of the country 330 days per year, so I know for sure I wouldn't be double taxed.

1) If I live in Canada, do I need a visa to live there in 5 week chunks totaling about 182 days a yr?

2) If I don't have a Canadian income, nor am I a citizen, am I responsible to claim income taxes for Canada? If so, generally speaking how do Canadian taxes compare to American taxes?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I would try to simplify this question. Ignore the tax implications for a moment. Fundamentally you're asking whether a U.S. citizen can take repeated 5 week vacations in Canada.

Yes is the short answer. The longer answer is that you're not _guaranteed_ entry into Canada. However, technically you're following the rules. It's a bit precarious, though. I would try to do this for years.

OK, assuming you remain a (frequent) tourist, don't work in Canada (which you can't do anyway as a tourist), don't stay the majority of the year in Canada, and keep a permanent home in Washington, I don't see any problem. You'd be taxed as a Washington state resident.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are physically present in Canada for 183 days a year, then you may actually be considered "resident" in Canada. It's not a hard and fast rule, but more of an international convention. I know in cases where there is no country in which you spend the majority of the year (i.e. 183 days), they will go to what country you spend the most time in - and that doesn't sound like it will be the US.

Canada taxes its residents (as do most other civilized countries in the world). Only the US taxes its citizens no matter where they live and work. No matter what, you're going to have to file US taxes (even if you take advantage of the FEIE to exclude taxation of your offshore income - but only up to the limit, which is something like $92K). If you are spending more time in Canada than in the US, I think the Canadians may claim you for their own for tax purposes.

Tread carefully on this one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I _wouldn't_ try this for years, I meant to say.


----------

